
Hosting: Media Temple or Slice - dawie

======
dawie
I need cheap hosting that can handle massive trafic if I get lucky. I am
tending towards Media Temple. I don't have time for Amazon EC. I am using
Rails.

Any suggestions?

------
Ferinos
We have 4 great value plans, designed to suit everyone looking to start their
own website, from as little as 2 pounds a month.

[B]SAPPHIRE PLAN[/B]

Web space: 1Gb Monthly Bandwidth: 10Gb FTP Accounts: 20 E-mail Accounts: 20
MySQL Databases: 20 Subdomains 20 (example: <http://something.yourdomain.com)>
Parked Domains: 2 Addon Domains: 1 CGI-BIN Access: Yes Microsoft Frontpage
Extensions: Yes cPanel control panel Support for ASP

Cost: Â£2/Mo

[B]RUBY PLAN[/B]

Web space: 5Gb Monthly Bandwidth: 20Gb FTP Accounts: 50 E-mail Accounts: 50
MySQL Databases: 50 Subdomains 50 (example:
<http://something.yourdomain.com):> Parked Domains: 4 Addon Domains: 2 CGI-BIN
Access: Yes Microsoft Frontpage Extensions: Yes cPanel control panel Support
for ASP

Cost: Â£4/Mo

[B]DIAMOND PLAN[/B] Web space: 10Gb Monthly Bandwidth: 50Gb FTP Accounts: 90
E-mail Accounts: 90 MySQL Databases: 90 Subdomains 90 (example:
<http://something.yourdomain.com):> Parked Domains: 10 Addon Domains: 5 CGI-
BIN Access: Yes Microsoft Frontpage Extensions: Yes cPanel control panel
Support for ASP

Cost: Â£6/Mo

[B]UNLIMITED PLAN[/B] Order Web space: Unlimited Monthly Bandwidth: Unlimited
FTP Accounts: Unlimited E-mail Accounts: Unlimited MySQL Databases: Unlimited
Subdomains Unlimited (example: <http://something.yourdomain.com):> Parked
Domains: Unlimited Addon Domains: Unlimited CGI-BIN Access: Yes Microsoft
Frontpage Extensions: Yes cPanel control panel Support for ASP

Cost: Â£8/Mo

Pyament Method: Paypal

So visit us today, at www.nemesis-web.net or check out our forums, here:
www.nemesis-web.net/community.

Thanks

